

Practical Flask Book Project - rpicard
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1223051718/practical-flask-book-project/posts/527464

======
rpicard
I see that the title was moderated. I think it would make sense to at least
say "Practical Flask Book Project Update." That way, those who have already
seen the project won't assume there is nothing new here.

